
MailButler – Personal Assistant for Apple Mail - maxt
https://www.mailbutler.io/
======
vikingcaffiene
No argument that this is an upgrade to a fairly lackluster mail client.
However, Airmail has all of the features listed here plus a killer iOS client,
more 3rd party app integration, real time push notifications for Gmail (in the
case if the iOS client vs the terrible default mail app), syncs
settings/accounts across all clients AND its blazing fast. All of that for a
one time fee vs the monthly pricing scheme here for pro accounts. I made the
switch a few years ago and have never looked back.

------
myflash13
Tons of cool features, and yet not the one I need. Am I the only one who wants
my dock icon badge to show the total number of emails in my inbox, not just
the number of unread emails? I follow the inbox zero philosophy, and treat my
inbox like a todo list. Ugh, anyone have any idea how to hack Apple Mail to do
this?

~~~
blowski
Can you not leave emails in your inbox as unread?

~~~
joshmanders
You can mark them as unread.

------
mindcrash
I suggest reading the privacy policy before using the product, because using
it has certain repercussions for the people you send mail to -- it includes a
hidden tracker in every mail you send out, and they claim it is the
responsibility of the recipient to make sure they do not get tracked.

------
bradknowles
Isn't this a subscription service?

Speaking only for myself, I refuse to use any software on my desktop/laptop
that is only available by subscription. If I choose not to make the next
months payment, I want to be able to continue to use the software.

